# 1/4 scale funny car help



## Fortheofgassers (Mar 20, 2012)

I want build a 1/4 scale mid to late 1960's nostalgia funny car and would like to communicate with some one that can offer guidance and advice on building such a beast. Someone who has had experience buildIng a 1/4 scale funny would be helpful althought it does not have to be with a nostalgia funny car. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this and thanks in advance for your help.

:wave:


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Here is mine, what do you want to know?


----------



## gonecrazyinga (Dec 11, 2009)

I too am buildin a 1/4 scale car mine is goin to be a pro street 55 Chevy have all the front end components worked out and frame under construction but before further progress I need to find a suitable engine and rear I can't afford the manufactured rears that are available but tryin to build something similar I saw a post somewhere years ago about using a toro mower rear but can't find the part number or any info anymore any suggestions would be helpful hate to jump on someone else's thread but hopin bein we are after some of the same info no one would mind pm plz with any helpful info


----------



## Paul Songas (Jan 12, 2005)

Best bet would be a belt/chain drive to keep costs down.


----------

